
“self-driving” databases (ML as DBA) - gregwebs
https://vimeo.com/270523649
======
gregwebs
Here are the slides accompanying the talks:

\- Andy Pavlo: [http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~pavlo/slides/selfdriving-
sfo2018.pdf](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~pavlo/slides/selfdriving-sfo2018.pdf)

\- Siddon Tang: [https://pt.slideshare.net/PingCAP-TiDB/building-a-
transactio...](https://pt.slideshare.net/PingCAP-TiDB/building-a-
transactional-keyvalue-store-that-scales-to-100-nodes-percona-live-2018)

